# Hondarosa speedway



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Hondarosa speedway new pics added today april 2nd 2013*

OK GUYS HERES A FEW PICS OF NEW TRACK ENJOY





















ENJOY.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice Layout :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I like it a lot. Simple, fun, room to open up, and lots of green space. :thumbsup: 

That's be a hoot to race on with 4 lanes. Is that older AFX track?


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice layout Honda..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

why are there no embellishments at the end of any straight away?


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

sweet layout Honda!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice work Hoss.

Looks like you can do some serious Sunday driving!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can even see the money you could be saving if you switched to Geico!! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks great!!!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Just wait 'til someone backs out of that pit garage during a race.....


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Great track Honda...*

Your KFC has me craving for some Chicken from the bucket Dude...Mmmmmm

Bob...were is the Honda Dealership?...zilla


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

you go honda !! looks like that will keep ya busy for a few!! good job darrel


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool looking track Honda, clean and simple a beginner driver!!! Add a little greenery and she'll look even better...RM 
P.S. like those buildings too...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's got to be a tough color to match!!! Watch the drywall!!! :freak:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*track*

ok guys will be adding a few more pics soon.:wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Please do ! ! ! .....*



honda27 said:


> ok guys will be adding a few more pics soon.:wave:


Okay we're ready.... You know how much we all like pictures. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Very Nice Honda. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Simon sez.... load the "pichers" already!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

honda27 said:


> ok guys will be adding a few more pics soon.:wave:


C'mon, Honda!
We KNOW you gots cool stuff and we wants to see it!
Pics please! :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*track*

ump bump


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

So what happend? Pat


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Still waiting on your pics, Honda! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't think he reads this thread....


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

ump !!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

plymouth71 said:


> I don't think he reads this thread....


Apparently not... I don't see new pictures.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*new pics*


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*more pics*















enjoy guys


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow!!! Great pics!!! May have to look for one of those dealerships... That airplane hanger would make a good garage too, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I was digging that hanger too


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I love it, Honda!:thumbsup:
Looking good!

Now where are all the derned people?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Good work Honda. Layout and pics.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*new pics guys*

ok adding more pics enjoy


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*more pics*


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice, I like all the old school cars sitting around. What is with the turn out to the hanger? Is that all that it does>?



Rob


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*track*

when its done its going to be a depot for all my semi trucks to park in wate 4 pics.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

This is getting better all the time, Honda!
Show us more! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice collection of buildings there Honda!! :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

KEWL stuff honda :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Now I want some KFC . . . :tongue:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice pics... Looks like a building boom is going on out in Darrellton.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Better check with the planning department and make sure his permits are in order.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

When is the first race?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*new pics*


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*more pics*

http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww221/honda27-01/hondarosa%20speedway/IMG_0172_zpsa97b8a93.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww221/honda27-01/hondarosa%20speedway/IMG_0171_zpsec2c437c.jpg


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

That's awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*more pics guys*


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*more pics*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

NICE Darrell!

That green paint really gave some bang for your buck. Looks great!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

That is looking Great Honda!

Nice Work.

Rob


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome layout darrell love those old buildings


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The green makes a huge difference!!! Oh, by the way, you missed a spot over there! :lol:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Hondarosa raceway is looking good.:thumbsup: Going to need a big lawn mower to take care of all that grass. 
>Tom<


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*more pics*


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*more pics*



































enjoy myroads.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hondarrell, that's a cool little Metropolis you built there :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- and you really like those old aurora Camaro's- and I do too ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
(Envious of your Aurora Camaro Collection)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice collection of buildings and cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hondarosa speedway*

new pics r coming in the next few days. stay tuned.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

honda27 said:


> new pics r coming in the next few days. stay tuned.


 A teaser post... RM


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*new pics added*

ok guys new pics added pic # 44 to #63 r all new pics
http://s722.photobucket.com/user/honda27-01/library/hondarosa speedway


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

nice Honda
I like those turn-outs


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Way sweet, Honda!:thumbsup:
The KFC looks like it is
doing a brisk business!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*new pics at night*


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*more new pics at night*


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hondarossa*

a few new pics coming in the next few days .


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

When is the race?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Another teaser.. I'm losing sleep.. Hurry up honda!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like they blew a fuse at the Hot Dog stand Joe. We will have to fish for the red hots in the dark!!  pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Fishin' for weenies? eeew!! :freak:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*more pics*

pics


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*more pics*

ok more


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*1 more pic*

1 more


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

where is the train?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The gas station must be having a special. Better fill up your truck before they run out of the cheap stuff!! :lol:

Looks good honda.. Where's the choo choos???


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hondarosa speedway*

next week the hondarosa speedway is going back up with the.. choo choo pics to follow


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Track*

Closing thread.


----------

